# Tricolor Long hair



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

My new boy, and I'm so happy with him 
A Tricolor long hair buck


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a cutie! I'm so glad that tricolors have become available to many mousing folks as I adore seeing pix of them. Thanks!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, he is stunning!


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Awww .... wow ... I can see why you're pleased with him - he looks amazing!
- Lucky you!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

he's sooo cutee!!


----------

